# Working on Tjets



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello again. OK, I've been teaching myself about making those JLs run faster, and so far I've been messing with stuff like brush tension and pick up springs and have managed to get some wicked speed out of cars that were dogs out of the box. :hat: However, theres one that's still "dragging a brick" and I've found that the rear axle is WAY bent,  and a candidate for replacement. 

As I've said, I'm a rookie, so here's a rookie question: How do you take the tires and gear off to get the axle out? Do they just pull off? I just wanna know before I start yanking on them. Will the crown gear (I think that's the one on the axle) still be usable afterwards?

A second question is regarding various wheel and gear puller tools I've seen advertised. Are these tools something I should invest in? How do you guys do it? Bear in mind that all I'm working on are stock TJets and Xtractions.

Are there any maintenance tutorials online that I could look at?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Shadow, Check out http://webguys.org/ficus/slotcar/introduction.html.

Lots of info, another is ScaleRacers.com

Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> Hello again. OK, I've been teaching myself about making those JLs run faster, and so far I've been messing with stuff like brush tension and pick up springs and have managed to get some wicked speed out of cars that were dogs out of the box. :hat: However, theres one that's still "dragging a brick" and I've found that the rear axle is WAY bent,  and a candidate for replacement.
> 
> As I've said, I'm a rookie, so here's a rookie question: How do you take the tires and gear off to get the axle out? Do they just pull off? I just wanna know before I start yanking on them. Will the crown gear (I think that's the one on the axle) still be usable afterwards?
> 
> ...


Hey man, the Crown gear can be reused...no problem there. The wheels can be pried off with a regular flat screwdriver....with even pressure applied....BUT I recommend that you pick up a set of slot tools to have around for this work. So far I have a wheel puller and a gear press.....both come in handy.

Definately do some reading at Scaleracers.com ....The amount of information that can be read at John's site is astounding to say the least!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> The wheels can be pried off with a regular flat screwdriver....with even pressure applied....


So I'm to understand that the wheels and gear are held onto the axles by friction only? Not screwed or glued on? Is this the same on the fronts?

Jack, thanks for the tip. I'll check that site a bit more thoroughly.

Much appreciated!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> So I'm to understand that the wheels and gear are held onto the axles by friction only? Not screwed or glued on? Is this the same on the fronts?
> 
> Jack, thanks for the tip. I'll check that site a bit more thoroughly.
> 
> Much appreciated!



The rear wheels are just tightly pressed onto the axle....the crown gear has some ridges inside of it which help lock it onto the grooved axle.....keeping it from spinning on the axle. The front JLTO and XT axles and rims are also similiar......one side is securely pressed on....the other is free rolling so it's a sort of "independant" front end.....

Hope that helps you out :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

When you're removing and replacing the rear axle make sure you push it through the crown gear hole such that the axle is going through the hole from the gear teeth side. You simply want to avoid mashing the gear teeth against the chassis or the other gear (if the gearplate is still installed).

Whenever you're replacing a rear axle that uses press-on wheels make sure you take any sharp edges off of the very ends of the axle. You want the ends to be ever so slightly champfered so the axle centers intself in the wheel. The original Aurora axles usually come this way but a lot of replacement axles don't.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

SOme of the best money you can spend for working on your TJET is a good wheel/gear puller and a good wheel press. Straight and true wheels isone of the most important tune up items you can do.

I use a wheel/gear puller from RTHO

This one works great on TJETS










The best wheel press comes from JW's TJET Speed Parts

He make sleeves for different size wheels, the one for Stock TJET wheels and his dual flange wheels are a must.




























Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> When you're removing and replacing the rear axle make sure you push it through the crown gear hole such that the axle is going through the hole from the gear teeth side. You simply want to avoid mashing the gear teeth against the chassis or the other gear (if the gearplate is still installed).
> 
> Whenever you're replacing a rear axle that uses press-on wheels make sure you take any sharp edges off of the very ends of the axle. You want the ends to be ever so slightly champfered so the axle centers intself in the wheel. The original Aurora axles usually come this way but a lot of replacement axles don't.



Excellent point....I've been swapping alot of my wheels to RRR's.....which DO press onto the JLTO rear axle easy enough........but you might want to cut the axle down a bit...depending on the body that you're running. After I cut down the axle I run the cut edge of the axle over one of my dremel diamond dust cutting wheels to take the sharp edge off.

Mounting RRR wheels on the front JLTO "nail" axle is also easy enough.....just use a Dremel and cut loose the nail head and the point of the nail......then cut the axle to the desired length......the RRR wheels will fit nicely.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree with Roger, invest in a puller and a press. Makes life easier especially when switching wheels. :thumbsup: rr


----------

